# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  Morgan Heritage coming to Treasure Beach

## MilwaukeeMike

February 21st @Jack Sprat. Doors open at 6pm. It appears the ad says $500. Call 965-3583  for details.

----------


## Kathryn

We saw Morgan Heritage two years ago at Montreal Reggae Fest.  They put on a good show!

----------


## Jim-Donna

Sweet!

----------

